# 5 Hour Fishing Trip............



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I started this job yesterday and finished up today, 5+ hours total. The previous plumber wanted to bust up the floor in his completely finished off lower level. Home owner says he had his outside sewer dug up to remove a cable section & cutter 8 years ago. I think they forgot some, lol !

All of these 3/4" cable pieces were under the basement floor. I had to pull half of them back through a wye and two 45's, PITA.

Looks like the cable was laying in the sewer for YEARS some pieces were very brittle. Weird how there were so many pieces. 2 smaller 1" - 2" pieces I had to leave in they should flush out.

Good thing I had my choice of several different retrievers as only the one would snag them.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Which one and I hope you posted this in the other forum. :jester:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I have had cables " shatter" like that when they were compromised by chemicals. 
Great job fishing all those pieces out.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Which one and I hope you posted this in the other forum. :jester:




http://www.mytana.com/catalog/?m=product_detail&p=92&c=29


After doing this job I'm going to be ordering a "Ridgid 63200 T-7 Hook Auger" as it looks like it would have worked better I will just have to modify it so it will work on my 300.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Good job man!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

A very impressive catch, AssTyme :thumbsup: 

:notworthy:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Great pics and awesome catch


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Roto-rooter strikes again eh?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Can I have my cable back please ??? Lol. Great job man !!!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice pictures and great fishing skills


----------

